# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  DORA (Dexterous Observational Roving Automaton), teleoperated robotic platform, GRASP Laboratory, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - GRASP Laboratory

Vijay Kumar

Website - doraplatform.com

vimeo.com/doraplatform

twitter.com/doraplatform

----------


## Airicist

DORA: the future of telepresence
April 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Full 6 DOF testing
April 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Oculus Rift-Based System Brings True Immersion to Telepresence Robots"

by Evan Ackerman
April 28, 2015

----------

